

How Silicon Valley trolled Mozilla’s CEO out of office - STELLANOVA
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/04/how-silicon-valley-trolled-mozillas-ceo-out-of-office/

======
paulhauggis
So much for diversity, openness, and freedom. For me, this does nothing but
make me hide my personal beliefs as I don't want to make some kind of mistake
and offend the masses.

If a CEO cheats on his significant other, should we shame them and attempt to
get them fired? After all, cheating on someone is a breach of trust and not a
good quality in a leader. What about having an abortion? Many people believe
this is murder......

If you tell me it's none of my business..I agree..and neither is this.

~~~
canadaj
I think for a lot of people, their main issue revolved around Prop 8 being a
civil rights issue. You are correct, however, in your example of a CEO
cheating on their significant other, and for some people that is a breach of
trust enough to not want to do business with that company. I agree completely
that your business is no one else's but your own, but if your beliefs
interfere with the rights and well-being of others, you can expect backlash.

~~~
adamc
All this will do is encourage people to give money in ways that can't easily
be traced. Mob rule will lead to LESS accountability, not more.

I've given money to Lambda Legal Defense Fund for years, but that doesn't mean
I support rule by the Booboisie.

